# Starfire Vizslas Breeder Question



## dittle21

Has anyone heard of Starfire Vizslas in Monroeton, PA? They just had a litter last week and I'm considering getting my puppy from there because they're close to my house than most breeders....However, I wanted to know if anyone has gotten a puppy from them before and if they could share their experience with them. Thanks!


----------



## harrigab

wrong side of the pond for me I'm afraid.


----------



## kiminboonton

I am not aware of them, but I'm in NJ, and we were lucky enough to get our V from the Burjans. They have a wonderful reputation, they breed for hunting primarely, but ours is not trained for hunting. They are in Flemington. They are gret people, great trainers and great dog owners. They do it right.


----------



## harrigab

is the breeder called Jacqueline Belcher or Levan?


----------



## harrigab

is this the place?...http://www.pets4you.com/pages/starfirevizslas/


----------



## Oquirrh the V

I found this website when searching "Starfire Vizslas", http://www.pets4you.com/pages/starfirevizslas/ You can see the contact name is Jacqueline.


----------



## harrigab

being umming and arghhing, but I found this too when looking earlier, I recommend you read the full report as it appears to give two sides to a dispute, I've no clue as to who is correct, but as the OP asked for info....
http://www.ripoffreport.com/pet-sho...-l-belch/jacqueline-d-l-belcher-jac-34e54.htm

*assuming this is the breeder, if not, my apologies*


----------



## Oquirrh the V

I made the same assumptions when I googled the name. I would be curious if it's the same person and I would be curious if the claims are valid. If the claims are valid, what steps can be made to get the Starfire website off the internet?


----------



## adrino

I cannot help you but looking at those reports makes me wonder if it's true or not. If it would be me I would stay clear out of this breeder. 

Distance should not be your problem when you want a healthy, well socialised vizsla with good temperament and the rest!


----------



## texasred

That would be enough to make me run the other way.


----------



## dittle21

hmm..well that definitely makes me want to reconsider...and investigate a little more Her website says:

"Our puppies are AKC Registered & DNA Tested. Copies of pedigrees is available upon request! They have outstanding bloodlines. Some are in the hunting field, some are being shown, but Health, Temperament, & disposition is a must when raising them...Pups will be released once they have been vet. certified deeming them fit for their new homes. They will have had their proper vaccines, & a worming schedule. Our pups are Vet recommended , We do provide references upon request!"

So it seems pretty convincing that they'll be great pups and dogs, but I'm not done doing my homework.

Thanks for all the input!


----------



## texasred

I don't see any health certifications on her website.
I also don't see the dogs registration numbers either.
You can't do much research without those.
Raised in the home sounds good but if they are stuck in a crate the whole time its not.
Too much missing from the website for my taste.


----------



## threefsh

I wouldn't touch that breeder with a 10ft pole... they seem more intent on selling puppies than furthering the development of the breed.


----------



## mswhipple

dittle21, I think you should cross that breeder off your list. Don't let your excitement at the prospect of getting a new puppy cause you to throw caution to the wind. Please do keep looking at other breeders. Wouldn't it be heartbreaking to get a new puppy (of course you're going to fall in love), only to learn that puppy has big health problems??


----------



## dittle21

Well, like I said, I did some more investigating...I emailed the breeder and asked for the copies of the parents' pedigrees, akc registration info and the info for the vet she takes her dog to.

I emailed akc to see if she realy was registered with them and that confirmed that she was and that she was in "good-standing". As for the pedigrees and the registration info, she's mailing it to me tonight or tomorrow.

I called the vet she takes her dogs to (Milan Vet. Clinic) and the receptionist had nothing but good things to say about her. She said all of the dogs she's brought in are healthy and she takes great care of them. she said the dam Jedda was 6 yrs old and it was her only litter this year and that she has an appointment with them on 8/22 for the puppies. I also asked her if she would buy a dog from her and she said she would without a doubt and that one of her coworkers had bought a weimaraner from her and he was in fact a gorgeous dog. She also knew exactly what I was talking about when I brought up the health concerns mentioned in the ripoffreport.com stuff and she said that it's this one lady trying to ruin jacqueline for some reason and I have nothing to worry about.

THEN...I asked the breeder herself the following questions (should I decide to go with her):

Do you use sales contracts at all? Like, something that states if you take her back if I can no longer keep her for whatever reason or she gets really sick (and can you guarantee her health for about 2 years?)?
Will there be a health certificate signed by the Vet when I pick her up/can I have copies of her records from your vet so I can tranfer the info to my vet?
What shots will my puppy get and are there any she won't get so I can make sure she gets them once I bring her home?

and this is the response I got:

"Yes you can bring her back if you can no longer keep her, I will guarantee she is healthy when she leaves. I can not be responsible if she gets generally sick, things happen, but If she gets a genetic inherited issue I will replace her when one is available up to a year & provided you have a vet validate it is infact a inheritaed trait, & I will also have my vet investigate... She will come with heatlh certificate deeming her fit for sale, with signed paperwork from the vet & records to continue her vaccination schedule & worming program. She will have first shots several wormings, & food & things mentioned on the site. "


I also emailed the animal abuse place in new jersey to see what they could tell me and confirm/deny the stuff said on that other site...but I'm still waiting to hear back.


----------



## Oquirrh the V

Very happy to hear you are doing your research! Good luck.


----------



## moonlightviz

I have never heard of this breeder.

In PA you should contact your local Vizsla Club:

Keystone Vizsla Club
Diane Shearer
[email protected]
(717) 732-5561 

For a list of other nearby clubs check the Vizsla Club of America website: http://vcaweb.org/clubs/clubs.shtml

Another helpful link: "A Dozen Simple Ways to Know if You are Dealing with a Reputable Breeder" link:
http://speakingforspot.com/blog/201...ain-you-are-working-with-a-reputable-breeder/


----------



## veifera

I also think the best thing to do is to speak to the breeder referral person at the Vizsla Club in your area. They are likely to know about her but even better - they can refer you to the top notch breeder who's been proven many times over in the Vizsla community.


----------



## WillowyndRanch

> but If she gets a genetic inherited issue I will replace her when one is available up to a year & provided you have a vet validate it is infact a inheritaed trait, & I will also have my vet investigate...


To begin - KUDOS! You are doing a great job in your research! VERY few people will go to the lengths to verify information provided and keep an open mind. Outstanding job!

For what it's worth, this statement would have me a bit edgy. The most _common_, if I'm allowed to use that term, generally accepted hereditary fault is Hip Dysplasia. This will not be tested and submitted for rating by OFA until two years of age, so she's giving herself lots of outs - how can a regular ole local vet "validate" inheritance of a trait when research programs struggle with it? - her vet investigates, and then...? 

Most breeders who guarantee will do so until 2+ years for this very reason. We do, provided the dog has not been altered prior to testing. Neuter or Spay prior to testing will void our genetic health warranty. We still will accept a surrender of any of the dogs we've bred for any reason at any age. 

Also as we've discussed before - AKC registered doesn't mean it's a good prospect for breeding. 

I second (or third) the opinions of others to seek counsel from the local Vizsla Club and reference folks provided. 

All the very best of luck to you in your search!
Ken


----------



## R E McCraith

Never ever go to a breeder that offers a 2 for one sale - sounds silly but if you do not do your homework that maybe just who you are dealing with - they just hide the fact under a great web site !


----------



## Rissa0403

I have bought two vizslas from them!!! What initially drew me there was Jackies's vibrant personality and love for all her dogs and their puppies...she truly cares for them all and it was so refreshing and obvious from our phone conversations and visit. After my first vizsla was such a wonderful addition to our family (beautiful and smart and overall amazing!!) we got a second puppy from Jackie who is equally fabulous. Both dogs get so many compliments on how well behaved and good looking they are all the time. We are now an only viszla family (prior to these two pups we had other breeds) due to the fact that her dogs are so wonderful! In fact, when my husband was relocated cross country my response was "well that's a far drive to get out next dog from Jackie!!!". I would highly recommend her dogs


----------



## Wilbur327

I also have two vizslas from Jackie at starfire vizsla! Bella is 4 years old now and izzy is almost 2. Both are wonderful! Jackie was great to work with, provided everything and was also a great reference to use as well. She is very passionate about what she does. Bella is 51 lbs and izzy is 49lbs. Would recommend her to anyone looking for a vizsla.


----------



## lbsrt23

I have gotten two beautiful male puppies from Starfire Vizslas. I got my first one when he was 8 months old and the other when he was 10 months old.They are 2 1/2 years apart. My vet made a comment that both dogs were in excellent health. They have great temperament and are very well behaved. As a matter of fact in my area here in New York there are 7 dogs which were purchased from this breeder by different owners. Not one of the other owners has a negative thing to say about the breeder. She cares well for her dogs and is a reputable breeder. I certainly would recommender the breeder.


----------



## emilycn

Um mods, a little intervention perhaps? Something fishy going on here...


----------



## einspänner

I thought so too, but all have different IP addresses and emails. I'm keeping my eye on it though!


----------



## harrigab

we're watching


----------



## harrigab

lbsrt23 said:


> I have gotten two beautiful male puppies from Starfire Vizslas. _*I got my first one when he was 8 months old and the other when he was 10 months old.They are 2 1/2 years apart. *_My vet made a comment that both dogs were in excellent health. They have great temperament and are very well behaved. As a matter of fact in my area here in New York there are 7 dogs which were purchased from this breeder by different owners. Not one of the other owners has a negative thing to say about the breeder. She cares well for her dogs and is a reputable breeder. I certainly would recommender the breeder.


Were they rescues?, seems a strange age to get pups.


----------



## Amber Louise

Weird...If it were me I would not purchase from this breeder.
I drove 8 and a half hours each way to choose, and then later to pick up my puppy from a great breeder. He was excellent in the car.


----------

